

Show HN: Mail a Dickbutt – Send a Dickbutt to Anyone in the World - sc00ty
https://mailadickbutt.com/

======
sc00ty
__Backstory: __

A friend and I had this thought about being able to send anyone in the world a
card through a website. We decided to try it out with dickbutt and see how it
went. This doesn 't really solve a problem that we found, we simply did it to
bring an idea to an actual product.

 __Technologies: __

Flask / gunicorn / nginx for server-side

Boostrap with the paper theme, FormValidation for the form validation, Jquery
of course.

Stripe for handling payments (We'd like to add Paypal, Amazon Payments, and
Google Wallet soon)

 __Stats: __

Right now we 're seeing about a 1.8% conversion rate.

 __Investment: __

Mostly time, but we spent about $100 in initial supplies (not including
stamps). Postage is the most expensive part about sending each card I can give
a detailed list of supplies if anyone is interested.

 __Procedure: __

Right now, when we sell a card, we print out the shipping address label, put
it on the envelope as well as a return address label. After that we print the
outside of the card with your greeting. We fold the card in half and then
stamp a dickbutt inside. We chose to go with a stamp as it felt more
authentic. We are using 110lb cardstock for the cards.

~~~
sjtgraham
You could totally automate this by using lob
([https://lob.com](https://lob.com)) for card fulfilment.

~~~
sc00ty
Interesting, I wasn't familiar with them. I'll definitely check them out as an
option. Thanks for the info!

------
Torgo
This has the potential to be the Uber of dickbutts.

------
jgoewert
Do you have any procedure set up to handle abuse or to make sure you don't
send out cards with a lot of hate speech?

I figure the pricetag would deter that kind of stupidity, but the internet can
sure up the ante.

~~~
sc00ty
Not at the moment, we manually inspect them before shipping. But where do you
draw the line on whats acceptable? That will probably be an issue we face, but
at the moment there is no real plan.

------
rrubmo
innovative

